# Error 8004010F on Outlook 2010, Windows 7



## kenped2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Experienced Ones -

Every method that I have found described to solve the subject error requires me to perform Control Panel Mail.

My newly installed Windows has only one Control Pamel representation and the mail entry is titled Mail (32-bit). When I click on it I get no response program response whatever. I assume this is a continuation of the separation of Windows and Mail.

In any case, I am stuck. What now great leaders in Kirkland?

Is there a program fragment somewhere that I can use?

Thanks Ken


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

See if this helps. It doesn't require access to _Control Panel >> Mail_.
Outlook data file cannot be accessed (error 8004010F) in Microsoft Outlook 2010 | axon IT


----------

